# testicles??



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

After bathing my 8month old chi, I realised (I think) he only has one testicle? He has 1 sac-are they both in there? I've read that chi's take a while to 'drop' if not they need surgery but what is the age limit?
I hope I'm not being thick here-apologies if I am. Advice needed if not!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I would make a visit to the vet.
Normally both should have descended by now.
The vet should still be able to neuter him, it may just take some digging around to encourage out that reticent one!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

One of my fosters is a 6 year old Chi who came to us with only one testicle. We neutered him--yup at age 6, it's the law for rescues--and the vet did indeed have to unearth that hidden testicle.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Testicles that don't descend and stay within the body have a very high rate of cancer, so yes - he needs to be neutered.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He is what you call, Cryptorchid. Both of his testicles would be down already if they were coming down. :/ He needs to be neutered before it causes any other problems.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Teddy is 5 months old and his haven't decended yet


----------



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

OK I'll get him neutered as I'd never forgive myself if he became ill (he's my world!). I am slightly gutted, he's so special I wanted to stud him  I guess it just wasn't meant to be. x


----------



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

I haven't insured him yet........will this get covered by insurance? will this raise the insurance?


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

That's interesting. My foster (age 6 at least) who had only one visible testicle and was neutered late in life (just a few weeks ago) almost immediately started to develop hair loss around his head and belly. The rescue vet says no thyroid issues. His skin, coat condition, general health, etc. are excellent. I have been wondering if there could be a link between the hair loss and late neutering or if this is just a coincidence. None of my others have developed hair loss issues.


----------

